# O2 service centre in india,mumbai



## magnet (Dec 27, 2006)

Well  i m looking for the service centre of o2    can somone help me regarding this?????


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 27, 2006)

also look for the I mate service centers, both are manufactured by one co.


----------



## magnet (Dec 27, 2006)

*www.seeo2.com/support/template/RepairCenter.vm


jus found it........
and guys note it down..becoz its not mention anywhere i found this by some serious google search   

hope this info help others too


----------

